# Front-Runner, Here!!!



## PoliticalChic

Oh, baby!!!

Trade just announced!

The NY Yankees robbed Jeter blind!!








Stanton, who turned 28 last month, hit .281/.376/.631 (165 OPS+) with those MLB leading 59 home runs in 2017, earning him NL MVP honors. 

...Castro goes from the Cubs to the Yankees to the Marlins over a span of three offseasons. He had a career season in 2017, batting .300/.338/.454 with 16 HRs and a 106 OPS+. With two years left on his seven-year, $60 million deal and a club option for 2020, he could be a candidate to be traded again before the start of the season if the Marlins go into full rebuild mode.

Of the two prospects reportedly going to the Marlins, Jorge Guzman, 21, is likely the one with the best chance to make an impact. The Yankees' ninth-best prospect per MLB.com prior to the trade, Guzman posted a 2.84 ERA, 1.04 WHIP and 88/18 K/BB ratio in 66 2/3 innings at short-season A-ball in 2017. The Yankees also received Jose Devers, who wasn't ranked among the Yankees' top 30 prospects by MLB.com."
MLB Hot Stove: Yankees and Marlins reportedly agree to Giancarlo Stanton trade



Can you picture that Yankees lineup?????

I think I have the vapors!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

I was a Derek Jeter fan up to the day he accepted the ball back from this fan....

"For Christian Lopez, the 23-year-old fan who came up with Jeter’s 3,000th hit at Yankee Stadium on Saturday, the ramifications of his gift from above are as American as baseball, hot dogs and taxes.


“There’s different ways the I.R.S. could try to characterize a ball caught by a fan in the stands,” said Andrew D. Appleby, a tax associate at the Sutherland Asbill & Brennan law firm in New York who has written about the tax implications of souvenir baseballs. “But when the Yankees give him all those things, it’s much more clear-cut that he owes taxes on what they give him.”"
Fan May Owe Taxes For Claiming Jeter’s 3,000th Hit


Jeter.....a millionaire, should have signed the ball and given it right back to Lopez.


Now......snatching Stanton.......Karma.


----------



## Jarlaxle

The contract is a millstone.  They owe Stanton $30,000,000 a year, until *2027*. (He'll be 38.)  Figure at least $60,000,000 of dead money on the contract...unless he opts out (he can in 2020), in which case he's either gone, or they will have to pay him MORE money.

Jeter is probably turning cartwheels...he is out from under a horrible contract, with an All-Star second baseman and one of NY's better pitching prospects.  He might have simply given Stanton away, had any team agreed to simply pay the entire contract. (As it stands, the Marlins are eating $30,000,000.)  There is no way on Earth the Yankees are staying under the 2018 luxury tax threshold as they claimed, especially with Ellsbury's albatross of a contract.

Castro is signed to a reasonable contract (about $10M/year) for 2 seasons, with a team option for 2020.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> The contract is a millstone.  They owe Stanton $30,000,000 a year, until *2027*. (He'll be 38.)  Figure at least $60,000,000 of dead money on the contract...unless he opts out (he can in 2020), in which case he's either gone, or they will have to pay him MORE money.
> 
> Jeter is probably turning cartwheels...he is out from under a horrible contract, with an All-Star second baseman and one of NY's better pitching prospects.  He might have simply given Stanton away, had any team agreed to simply pay the entire contract. (As it stands, the Marlins are eating $30,000,000.)  There is no way on Earth the Yankees are staying under the 2018 luxury tax threshold as they claimed, especially with Ellsbury's albatross of a contract.
> 
> Castro is signed to a reasonable contract (about $10M/year) for 2 seasons, with a team option for 2020.



EXCEPT.....that Jeter took back 30k of Stanton's salary plus the salary of Castro.

Yanks come out way ahead in this deal by every metric imaginable.

So....Stanton costs $14-15 million/year....

Machado next year??????


----------



## Jarlaxle

The Yankees owe 260M...basically, it is another A-Rod contract, even after Miami pays the 30M.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> The Yankees owe 260M...basically, it is another A-Rod contract, even after Miami pays the 30M.



14-15 million/year....


I didn't know you were their accountant.....


See ya' at the parade....


----------



## Jarlaxle

No...this is third grade math! Ten years, 260 million, means they owe him $26,000,000 per season!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> No...this is third grade math! Ten years, 260 million, means they owe him $26,000,000 per season!



It's not just your math that needs help....

Jeter took back $30k and Castro is about ten more.



Stanton for $15k/per



How ya' like dat, boyyyyyeeeeeee????


----------



## Jarlaxle

WHACK, WHACK, WHACK! OK, one more time: the Yankees are on the hook for $260,000,000 of the remaining $290,000,000. The contract is for another ten seasons. Therefore, the average salary is (yet again) $26,000,000 per year. This is NOT nuclear physics.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> WHACK, WHACK, WHACK! OK, one more time: the Yankees are on the hook for $260,000,000 of the remaining $290,000,000. The contract is for another ten seasons. Therefore, the average salary is (yet again) $26,000,000 per year. This is NOT nuclear physics.





Joel Sherman

✔@Joelsherman1

I believe when this is complete Stanton plus min wage type who starts at 2b will cost #yankees as much toward luxury tax threshold as Holliday and Castro cost last year.

12:20 PM - Dec 9, 2017


----------



## Jarlaxle

Was that intended to make some sort of point?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> Was that intended to make some sort of point?




Yup!

It's a bargain price for the National League MVP


----------



## Jarlaxle

Maybe for the first couple years.  After that, it will be a millstone, just like A-rod. And Sabathia, and Jeter, and... (Jeter was really bad his last 4 seasons...despite making about $60,000,000. Sabathia made $23 million to put up a losing record and an ERA over 5.)  Stanton is already injury-prone..he is not likely to get healthier in his 30's.  And, of course, in three years, they get to figure out how to pay Stanton, and hang on to Sanchez, and Judge...who will be free agents at the same time!

Mega contracts *never* work out.  I'm not the only one who sees this for the albatross it is. Bill Madden of the Daily News  agrees with me.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> Maybe for the first couple years.  After that, it will be a millstone, just like A-rod. And Sabathia, and Jeter, and... (Jeter was really bad his last 4 seasons...despite making about $60,000,000. Sabathia made $23 million to put up a losing record and an ERA over 5.)  Stanton is already injury-prone..he is not likely to get healthier in his 30's.  And, of course, in three years, they get to figure out how to pay Stanton, and hang on to Sanchez, and Judge...who will be free agents at the same time!
> 
> Mega contracts *never* work out.  I'm not the only one who sees this for the albatross it is. Bill Madden of the Daily News  agrees with me.




Are you a Yankee fan?


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Stanton’s charge against the payroll will be $22 million — the average per-year cost of his contract ($25 million) minus the $3 million per year offset from the $30 million the Marlins have agreed to pay the Yankees if Stanton does not opt out of his contract after the 2020 season. But the Yankees also saved $8.5 million by sending second baseman Starlin Castro to the Marlins."
Giancarlo Stanton Deal Will Test the Yankees’ Newfound Fiscal Discipline


You wuz sayin'??????


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Yankees could add 2 starting pitchers, source says*
*They include Luis Severino, Masahiro Tanaka, Sonny Gray and Jordan Montgomery. If the Yankees added a couple arms, they could attempt some sort of six-man rotation, giving Sabathia as much extra time off as they can, ..."
Yankees could add 2 starting pitchers, source says*


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> "Stanton’s charge against the payroll will be $22 million — the average per-year cost of his contract ($25 million) minus the $3 million per year offset from the $30 million the Marlins have agreed to pay the Yankees if Stanton does not opt out of his contract after the 2020 season. But the Yankees also saved $8.5 million by sending second baseman Starlin Castro to the Marlins."
> Giancarlo Stanton Deal Will Test the Yankees’ Newfound Fiscal Discipline
> 
> 
> You wuz sayin'??????


----------



## Jarlaxle

PoliticalChic said:


> "Stanton’s charge against the payroll will be $22 million — the average per-year cost of his contract ($25 million) minus the $3 million per year offset from the $30 million the Marlins have agreed to pay the Yankees if Stanton does not opt out of his contract after the 2020 season. But the Yankees also saved $8.5 million by sending second baseman Starlin Castro to the Marlins."
> Giancarlo Stanton Deal Will Test the Yankees’ Newfound Fiscal Discipline
> 
> 
> You wuz sayin'??????


No matter how many times you regurgitate it, this is STILL wrong.  This is third-grade level math!

The average salary the Yankees pay Stanton will be $26,000,000.  Castro's contract is up after 2020, Stanton's albatross contract is up after 2027.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Stanton’s charge against the payroll will be $22 million — the average per-year cost of his contract ($25 million) minus the $3 million per year offset from the $30 million the Marlins have agreed to pay the Yankees if Stanton does not opt out of his contract after the 2020 season. But the Yankees also saved $8.5 million by sending second baseman Starlin Castro to the Marlins."
> Giancarlo Stanton Deal Will Test the Yankees’ Newfound Fiscal Discipline
> 
> 
> You wuz sayin'??????
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you regurgitate it, this is STILL wrong.  This is third-grade level math!
> 
> The average salary the Yankees pay Stanton will be $26,000,000.  Castro's contract is up after 2020, Stanton's albatross contract is up after 2027.
Click to expand...



1. I didn't say it....the NYTimes wrote it:
"Acquiring Stanton, who is three years into a record-setting 13-year, $325 million contract from the Miami Marlins that is heavily backloaded may not jeopardize the Yankees’ ability to duck below the luxury tax threshold. But it will test their newfound fiscal discipline.

Stanton’s charge against the payroll will be $22 million — the average per-year cost of his contract ($25 million) minus the $3 million per year offset from the $30 million the Marlins have agreed to pay the Yankees if Stanton does not opt out of his contract after the 2020 season. But the Yankees also saved $8.5 million by sending second baseman Starlin Castro to the Marlins."
Giancarlo Stanton Deal Will Test the Yankees’ Newfound Fiscal Discipline



2. "*Judge, Stanton, Sanchez is the Yankees' latest Murderers Row"
Judge, Stanton, Sanchez is the Yankees' latest Murderers Row



How ya' like dat, booooyyyyyyeeeeee????*


----------



## Jarlaxle

Then someone at the NYT flunked grade-school math.  Yes, it is that simple!  No matter how many times they regurgitate it, the numbers are clear: they are on the hook for ten years and $290,000,000.  The Marlins are paying $30,000,000 of the deal.  Therefore, the Yankees owe Stanton, on average, $26,000,000 per season!  This is grade-school math!

The Yankees will regret this deal unless Sanchez opts out in 2 years.


----------



## Marion Morrison

The cares I has about the Yankees, eh.

Da Rays.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> Then someone at the NYT flunked grade-school math.  Yes, it is that simple!  No matter how many times they regurgitate it, the numbers are clear: they are on the hook for ten years and $290,000,000.  The Marlins are paying $30,000,000 of the deal.  Therefore, the Yankees owe Stanton, on average, $26,000,000 per season!  This is grade-school math!
> 
> The Yankees will regret this deal unless Sanchez opts out in 2 years.




Sanchez???


----------



## Jarlaxle

Stanton, not Sanchez.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> Stanton, not Sanchez.




1. Not only does the Stanton deal not break the bank....but

a. It is worth every penny

b. the Yankees will be under the $197 million luxury tax

c. they are now looking to acquire two more pitchers.


Still worried?


----------



## Jarlaxle

A: No, it's not.  There will be $50,000,000 (and maybe $75,000,000) of dead money on the deal...maybe more, if he gets hurt.  He has already missed significant parts of THREE seasons with injuries, and already needed knee surgery (at age 22) once.  Jeter is probably turning CARTWHEELS at getting rid of that albatross contract.

B. They have more than half of that committed to SIX players! (Stanton, Tanaka, Ellsbury, Gardner, Robertson, and Chapman) I don't see it, unless they either dump payroll (very hard) or do NOTHING else.  They have several players arbitration-eligible (notably, Didi Gregorious, who had an excellent season and may nearly doubly his $5M salary), so they will get substantial pay raises.

C. And how, pray tell, do they plan to do that and stay under the luxury tax threshold?!  New math?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> A: No, it's not.  There will be $50,000,000 (and maybe $75,000,000) of dead money on the deal...maybe more, if he gets hurt.  He has already missed significant parts of THREE seasons with injuries, and already needed knee surgery (at age 22) once.  Jeter is probably turning CARTWHEELS at getting rid of that albatross contract.
> 
> B. They have more than half of that committed to SIX players! (Stanton, Tanaka, Ellsbury, Gardner, Robertson, and Chapman) I don't see it, unless they either dump payroll (very hard) or do NOTHING else.  They have several players arbitration-eligible (notably, Didi Gregorious, who had an excellent season and may nearly doubly his $5M salary), so they will get substantial pay raises.
> 
> C. And how, pray tell, do they plan to do that and stay under the luxury tax threshold?!  New math?





Are you a Yankee fan?


----------



## Jarlaxle

No, which is why I can look at this without rose-colored glasses.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> No, which is why I can look at this without rose-colored glasses.




No....which is why you're carping.


Don't worry.....the Mets'll come through any day now....


....any day.....


....any.....


----------



## Jarlaxle

You will be the first one squealing in dismay when Stanton gets paid fifty million dollars to recuperate from major surgery. Long term, huge-money contracts do not work. They NEVER turn out well for anyone except the player. See: Sabathia, Jeter, Beckett, and many others.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> You will be the first one squealing in dismay when Stanton gets paid fifty million dollars to recuperate from major surgery. Long term, huge-money contracts do not work. They NEVER turn out well for anyone except the player. See: Sabathia, Jeter, Beckett, and many others.




Sabathia, Jeter......

WHAT???


You don't follow baseball, huh?


----------



## Jarlaxle

I do and have for 30+ years.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> I do and have for 30+ years.




Yet you don't see 'Hall of Fame' in Jeter or Sabathia?

You really should pay more attention.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Whooooooooossssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh...................................

OK, one more time: 4 of Jeter's last 5 seasons sucked.  He fell off a cliff after a superb (.334/18/66, .871OPS, 107 runs scored, 212 hits) 2009 season. 

The rest of his career, he was a mediocre hitter, had lost much of his speed, and had been a liability at shortstop for a while.  He was bad in 2010 (career lows in batting, OBP, and slugging), fair in an injury-limited (missed 30 games) 2011, good in 2012.  2013 was a lost season (only played 17 games), and in 2014 he was embarrassing to watch, a shadow of his performance even 2 years earlier.  He made $12 million to hit .256, and play awful (as in: historically bad) shortstop, among the worst in the league. Jeter was never exceptional in the field-in fact, he was never more than fair-and probably should have been moved to second or right field by 2007.

Sabathia's last FIVE seasons were lousy.  For over $20,000,000 per season, he never put up an ERA better than 3.69 (and was over 4.50 three of the five seasons!), he topped 180 innings once (while stumbling to a 4.78 ERA), and has NEVER had better than a 3:1 strikeout/walk ratio in a full season since 2012! (He did in 2014, but only pitched eight games.)  CC Sabathia is not a HoF pitcher.  Hall of Fame pitchers do not have 3.70 ERA for their careers.

A player can be a great player in his prime, and bad at the end of his career.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> Whooooooooossssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh...................................
> 
> OK, one more time: 4 of Jeter's last 5 seasons sucked.  He fell off a cliff after a superb (.334/18/66, .871OPS, 107 runs scored, 212 hits) 2009 season.
> 
> The rest of his career, he was a mediocre hitter, had lost much of his speed, and had been a liability at shortstop for a while.  He was bad in 2010 (career lows in batting, OBP, and slugging), fair in an injury-limited (missed 30 games) 2011, good in 2012.  2013 was a lost season (only played 17 games), and in 2014 he was embarrassing to watch, a shadow of his performance even 2 years earlier.  He made $12 million to hit .256, and play awful (as in: historically bad) shortstop, among the worst in the league. Jeter was never exceptional in the field-in fact, he was never more than fair-and probably should have been moved to second or right field by 2007.
> 
> Sabathia's last FIVE seasons were lousy.  For over $20,000,000 per season, he never put up an ERA better than 3.69 (and was over 4.50 three of the five seasons!), he topped 180 innings once (while stumbling to a 4.78 ERA), and has NEVER had better than a 3:1 strikeout/walk ratio in a full season since 2012! (He did in 2014, but only pitched eight games.)  CC Sabathia is not a HoF pitcher.  Hall of Fame pitchers do not have 3.70 ERA for their careers.
> 
> A player can be a great player in his prime, and bad at the end of his career.



*"Can Derek Jeter become the first unanimous inductee into Baseball's Hall of Fame?"*
*Can Derek Jeter become the first unanimous inductee into Baseball's Hall of Fame?*

"CC Sabathia: Sabathia is the active leader in Wins Above Replacement among pitchers, and he looked like a shoo-in to someday reach the Hall of Fame as recently as 2012. But outside of his incredible 2007-08 run, he wasn’t quite dominant enough in his heyday. Sabathia is enjoying a resurgent season now at age 35, and a few more decent seasons could get him in."
8 active MLB players who would be Hall of Famers if they retired today


----------



## Jarlaxle

Whooooooooooooossssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh................................................


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whooooooooossssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh...................................
> 
> OK, one more time: 4 of Jeter's last 5 seasons sucked.  He fell off a cliff after a superb (.334/18/66, .871OPS, 107 runs scored, 212 hits) 2009 season.
> 
> The rest of his career, he was a mediocre hitter, had lost much of his speed, and had been a liability at shortstop for a while.  He was bad in 2010 (career lows in batting, OBP, and slugging), fair in an injury-limited (missed 30 games) 2011, good in 2012.  2013 was a lost season (only played 17 games), and in 2014 he was embarrassing to watch, a shadow of his performance even 2 years earlier.  He made $12 million to hit .256, and play awful (as in: historically bad) shortstop, among the worst in the league. Jeter was never exceptional in the field-in fact, he was never more than fair-and probably should have been moved to second or right field by 2007.
> 
> Sabathia's last FIVE seasons were lousy.  For over $20,000,000 per season, he never put up an ERA better than 3.69 (and was over 4.50 three of the five seasons!), he topped 180 innings once (while stumbling to a 4.78 ERA), and has NEVER had better than a 3:1 strikeout/walk ratio in a full season since 2012! (He did in 2014, but only pitched eight games.)  CC Sabathia is not a HoF pitcher.  Hall of Fame pitchers do not have 3.70 ERA for their careers.
> 
> A player can be a great player in his prime, and bad at the end of his career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Can Derek Jeter become the first unanimous inductee into Baseball's Hall of Fame?"*
> *Can Derek Jeter become the first unanimous inductee into Baseball's Hall of Fame?*
> 
> "CC Sabathia: Sabathia is the active leader in Wins Above Replacement among pitchers, and he looked like a shoo-in to someday reach the Hall of Fame as recently as 2012. But outside of his incredible 2007-08 run, he wasn’t quite dominant enough in his heyday. Sabathia is enjoying a resurgent season now at age 35, and a few more decent seasons could get him in."
> 8 active MLB players who would be Hall of Famers if they retired today
Click to expand...


There are many more deserving than Jeter to be a unanimous HOF. Jeter was one of the dominant SSs in his era, but never one an MVP
He was not the best player of his generation


----------



## Jarlaxle

He wasn't the best SHORTSTOP of his generation. (Defensively, he may have been the worst.)


----------



## PoliticalChic

NEW YORK (CBSNewYork) — As the Yankees look to add another pitcher to their rotation, a new — and big — name has surfaced.

According to The Athletic’s Ken Rosenthal, the Bronx Bombers have expressed interest in free agent right-hander Yu Darvish.




Report: Yankees Have Eye On Yu Darvish



I was hoping for this, since he left Texas!


If he comes to the Yanks, I will have my two fav Iranians playing on my two fav teams!


----------



## PoliticalChic

"....31-year-old Darvish, who reportedly is looking for $20 million-$25 million per year.

Even if the Yankees move Ellsbury and a team takes on money, Darvish at those prices would be a very tight fit for the Yankees, who have vowed to get under the $197 million luxury-tax threshold for the coming season.

 ....the Yankees are at $172 million. Add in the $15 million or so for salaries for players with zero to three years’ service time and it climbs to $182 million. Then you need to leave money for salaries belonging to players acquired by trades during the season.

Darvish is 56-42 with a 3.42 ERA in 131 big-league starts and went 10-12 with a 3.86 this past season for the Rangers and Dodgers. "
https://nypost.com/2017/12/20/the-dominoes-yankees-need-to-fall-to-make-yu-darvish-splash/


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> NEW YORK (CBSNewYork) — As the Yankees look to add another pitcher to their rotation, a new — and big — name has surfaced.
> 
> According to The Athletic’s Ken Rosenthal, the Bronx Bombers have expressed interest in free agent right-hander Yu Darvish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Yankees Have Eye On Yu Darvish
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for this, since he left Texas!
> 
> 
> If he comes to the Yanks, I will have my two fav Iranians playing on my two fav teams!



Darvish gave away the World Series
Major choke

I'd trust CC Sabathia in a big game over Darvish


----------



## Jarlaxle

32 year old pitcher with injury history...25M a year? Yeahno.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"What's even more infuriating about this is that the Yankees were able to take the risk on Stanton's long-term contract in part because general manager Brian Cashman has done such a good job of rebuilding the roster that they could afford Stanton while still keeping their payroll under the luxury-tax threshold for 2018, the first time that will happen. That resets their tax percentage for 2019, which will make it easier for them to go after one of the premium free agents such as Manny Machado.

....Cashman built this roster primarily through the farm system and shrewd trades. Judge was a first-round pick but the 32nd player chosen. Gregorius was acquired for reliever Shane Greene. Chad Green, one of the most dominant relievers in baseball last season, was acquired from the Detroit Tigers for Justin Wilson. Cashman stole Aaron Hicks from the Minnesota Twins for a third-string catcher. Jordan Montgomery was a fourth-round pick. While Sanchez commanded a $3 million signing bonus as an amateur, Severino signed for just $225,000. Anybody could have had him."


The Judge-led Yankees drew 114,432 more fans on the road than the ordinary team of 2016. If we conservatively estimate that the average fan spends $60 at a game, a good Yankees team provided the league an additional $7 million in revenue (and that's before the higher TV ratings and merchandise sales). That's on top of how the Yankees draw more fans than other teams to begin with. Everybody makes money off the Yankees; they make more when the Yankees are good."
Bah, humbug: Why it feels good to hate the Yankees again


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"MLB Hot Stove Rumors: Yankees reportedly keeping an eye on Yu Darvish"*
*MLB Hot Stove Rumors: Yankees reportedly keeping an eye on Yu Darvish*


----------



## PoliticalChic

"...the Yankees seem to think it’s possible they could get him for five years, $80-90 million.

At that price it would be hard to argue with the move, as Darvish, at age 31, has such elite stuff that he ought to be able to pitch at a high level into his mid-30s.

....if he can get the Japanese star for less than $100 million and still get under the luxury-tax threshhold by trading Ellsbury, he’ll be the early favorite to win Executive of the Year honors for the second straight year.  "
Yankees have chance at getting Yu Darvish for ‘reasonable' price


----------



## Jarlaxle

Who would be dumb enough to take Ellsbury and that contract?


----------



## Pogo

Jarlaxle said:


> The contract is a millstone.  They owe Stanton $30,000,000 a year, until *2027*. (He'll be 38.)  Figure at least $60,000,000 of dead money on the contract...unless he opts out (he can in 2020), in which case he's either gone, or they will have to pay him MORE money.
> 
> Jeter is probably turning cartwheels...he is out from under a horrible contract, with an All-Star second baseman and one of NY's better pitching prospects.  He might have simply given Stanton away, had any team agreed to simply pay the entire contract. (As it stands, the Marlins are eating $30,000,000.)  There is no way on Earth the Yankees are staying under the 2018 luxury tax threshold as they claimed, especially with Ellsbury's albatross of a contract.
> 
> Castro is signed to a reasonable contract (about $10M/year) for 2 seasons, with a team option for 2020.



Stanton is also very injury-prone.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Yankees ticket sales up 550,000 from last year: report*
*The Yankees are already reaping the rewards of their investment in Giancarlo Stanton.

The team has sold 550,000 more tickets compared to last year at this time, according to USA Today."
Yankees ticket sales up 550,000 from last year: report*


----------



## my2¢

Jarlaxle said:


> Who would be dumb enough to take Ellsbury and that contract?



The Browns?  When they brought in the Mets guy 2 years ago I would have put the odds at 60-40.  Now with their new experienced GM , I'm lowering it to a 1-in-10 chance.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Friday, February 23 - Tigers - 1:05 pm ET - YES
Saturday, February 24 - Pirates - 1:05 pm ET - WFAN
Sunday, February 25 - Phillies - 1:05 pm ET - MLBN, WFAN
Monday, February 26 - Phillies - 6:35 pm ET 
Tuesday, February 27 - Blue Jays - 1:07 pm ET 
Wednesday, February 28 - Tigers - 1:05 pm ET - YES
Thursday, March 1 - Phillies - 1:05 pm ET - MLBN
Friday, March 2 - Braves - 1:05 pm ET - YES
Saturday, March 3 - Red Sox - 1:05 pm ET - MLBN, WFAN
Sunday, March 4 - Rays - 1:05 pm ET - YES, WFAN
Monday, March 5 - OFF
Tuesday, March 6 - Tigers - 1:05 pm ET
Wednesday, March 7 - Mets - 1:10 pm ET
Thursday, March 8 - Phillies - 1:05 pm ET - YES
Friday, March 9 - Braves - 6:05 pm ET - WFAN
Saturday, March 10 - Mets - 1:05 pm ET - MLBN, YES, WFAN
Sunday, March 11 - Marlins - 1:05 pm ET - WFAN, WAQI
Monday, March 12 - Twins - 6:35 pm ET - YES, WFAN
Tuesday, March 13 - Tigers - 1:05 pm ET - YES
Wednesday, March 14 - Orioles - 1:05 pm ET - MLBN
Thursday, March 15 - Pirates - 1:05 pm ET - YES
Friday, March 16 - Astros - 6:35 pm ET
Saturday, March 17 - Tigers - 1:05 pm ET - MLBN, WFAN
Sunday, March 18 - Marlins - 1:05 pm ET - YES, WFAN
Monday, March 19 - Rays - 6:35 pm ET
Tuesday, March 20 - Tigers - 1:05 pm ET
Wednesday, March 21 - Orioles - 6:35 pm ET
Thursday, March 22 - Twins - 1:05 pm ET - ESPN2
Friday, March 23 - Red Sox - 1:05 pm ET - ESPN, YES
Saturday, March 24 - Braves (SS) - 1:05 pm ET & Blue Jays (SS) - 1:05 pm ET - WFAN
Sunday, March 25 - Rays - 1:05 pm ET


----------



## BradVesp

IT's all Yankees all year.  It's theirs to lose.
  The only consolation to the remaining teams in the league is that it's a long six month season and many things can happen in that time.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Stanton just hit his first Yankee home run......preseason, vs. the NYMets.....

Right-Center

T'was a thing of beauty.


----------



## PoliticalChic

First game of the season, Stanton's first at bat.....a two-run home run against Toronto.

426 feet.


----------



## PoliticalChic

9th inning.....Stanton just hit his second HR of the game.


Could be quite a season.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"No one should be surprised when the Yankees offense bludgeons opposing teams. But the back-to-back-to-back potential of Aaron Judge, Giancarlo Stanton and Gary Sanchez is scary.

On Opening Day, the trio combined for six hits, four runs, five extra-base hits and reached base seven total times. It's going to be impossible for pitchers to navigate through a trio that could combine for 120-plus home runs and 200 extra-base hits."
Kapler outrage, Thor's talent, Yanks power | MLB takes


----------



## PoliticalChic

Yankees looking to take out an order of protection against Sonny Gray...

OMG....is he terrible....gave up 7 runs in 3 innings vs the worst team in the division...Orioles.

Where is James Hodgkinson when you need him????????


----------



## Pogo

Hey, haven't seen this thread in a while.  Bet I can guess why.

How y'all Wankees wankers enjoying second place?  Should be used to it by now, amirite?

​My deepest sympathies btw to the career of J.A. Happ.... oh the indignity.


----------



## Jarlaxle

PoliticalChic said:


> "No one should be surprised when the Yankees offense bludgeons opposing teams. But the back-to-back-to-back potential of Aaron Judge, Giancarlo Stanton and Gary Sanchez is scary.
> 
> On Opening Day, the trio combined for six hits, four runs, five extra-base hits and reached base seven total times. It's going to be impossible for pitchers to navigate through a trio that could combine for 120-plus home runs and 200 extra-base hits."
> Kapler outrage, Thor's talent, Yanks power | MLB takes


So...Judge is hurt, Sanchez is hitting under 200. Ellsbury made $21 million to not play a single game, and is owed about $40,000,000 over the next 2 years.

How's that working out so far?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "No one should be surprised when the Yankees offense bludgeons opposing teams. But the back-to-back-to-back potential of Aaron Judge, Giancarlo Stanton and Gary Sanchez is scary.
> 
> On Opening Day, the trio combined for six hits, four runs, five extra-base hits and reached base seven total times. It's going to be impossible for pitchers to navigate through a trio that could combine for 120-plus home runs and 200 extra-base hits."
> Kapler outrage, Thor's talent, Yanks power | MLB takes
> 
> 
> 
> So...Judge is hurt, Sanchez is hitting under 200. Ellsbury made $21 million to not play a single game, and is owed about $40,000,000 over the next 2 years.
> 
> How's that working out so far?
Click to expand...




Painful


----------



## TrueTT

Can't wait to see them get demolished by the Astros/Red Sox come October. Will be fitting karma for the arrogant spouting of Yankees fans all off-season long!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

TrueTT said:


> Can't wait to see them get demolished by the Astros/Red Sox come October. Will be fitting karma for the arrogant spouting of Yankees fans all off-season long!!





G-g-g-g-g-g--g-g-----


----------



## Jarlaxle

Cheer up...Brett Gardner might top .240 if he finishes strong!

The Yankees do not have a .300 hitter. (Leader is Andujar, .299 average.)


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> Cheer up...Brett Gardner might top .240 if he finishes strong!
> 
> The Yankees do not have a .300 hitter. (Leader is Andujar, .299 average.)





Can't wait for the NYRanger season to open


----------



## Marion Morrison

PoliticalChic said:


> I was a Derek Jeter fan up to the day he accepted the ball back from this fan....
> 
> "For Christian Lopez, the 23-year-old fan who came up with Jeter’s 3,000th hit at Yankee Stadium on Saturday, the ramifications of his gift from above are as American as baseball, hot dogs and taxes.
> 
> 
> “There’s different ways the I.R.S. could try to characterize a ball caught by a fan in the stands,” said Andrew D. Appleby, a tax associate at the Sutherland Asbill & Brennan law firm in New York who has written about the tax implications of souvenir baseballs. “But when the Yankees give him all those things, it’s much more clear-cut that he owes taxes on what they give him.”"
> Fan May Owe Taxes For Claiming Jeter’s 3,000th Hit
> 
> 
> Jeter.....a millionaire, should have signed the ball and given it right back to Lopez.
> 
> 
> Now......snatching Stanton.......Karma.



Hope Jeter made some investments, because he has a humongous house in a very high tax area. I can't ever see a need for having that big of a house.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Yankees' Gary Sanchez silences Red Sox with 479-foot blast"*
Sanchez lifts Yankees with 479-foot moonshot



Looks like I can go back to being a front-runner again!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Or not.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> Or not.





Well....at least the Rangers won a game last night....finally...


Tough being a front-runner with the Giants, Yankees and Rangers....


----------



## PoliticalChic

Puttin' in my Christmas wish....

*"Yankees Now Need to Go All Out to Acquire Corey Kluber*

Now that the Indians are reportedly getting ready to sell off a lot of their roster, many teams are going to be interested in the abundance of talent Cleveland has to offer. One man that has surely already picked up the phone is Yankees GM Brian Cashman.

The two-time Cy Young winner is available in trade talks and the Yankees should do anything they can in order to acquire him. Imagine pairing Kluber, who has a career 3.09 ERA, with All-Stars like Luis Severino and free agent Patrick Corbin at the front of the rotation? The thought alone should prompt Cashman to get the deal done before the weekend is over.

New York is one of the few teams that can afford to pull off such a trade. Their farm system is overflowing with talent and it wouldn't hurt the Yankees to part with a few prospects if it means getting them closer to usurping the Sox in the AL East."
Yankees Now Need to Go All Out to Acquire Corey Kluber







YANKEES GET
COREY KLUBER





INDIANS GET
JUSTUS SHEFFIELD, ESTEVAN FLORIAL AND CHANCE ADAMS
MLB Trade Rumors: How the Yankees can acquire Corey Kluber or Carlos Carrasco




Be still my heart!!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Yankees: Miguel Andujar robbed of AL Rookie of the Year Award"*
Yankees: Miguel Andujar robbed of AL Rookie of the Year Award


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"The Yankees Snapped Up This Offseason’s Best Pitcher*
The Yankees acquired left-handed pitcher James Paxton from the Seattle Mariners on Monday evening for a package of three prospects. While he might not be a household name outside the Pacific Northwest, he offers the Yankees the potential for a second legit ace alongside Luis Severino.

Paxton ranks near the top of the leaderboard in nearly every rate statistic that indicates pitcher dominance. Since his breakout 2017 season, Paxton ranks sixth in the majors in strikeouts per nine innings (11.1) among pitchers who have thrown at least 150 innings, sixth in strikeout percentage minus walk percentage (23.8 percent) and eighth in wins above replacement per 200 innings (5.7) — a rough measure of what a healthy starting pitcher might provide over a full season — trailing starters Chris Sale, Max Scherzer, Jacob deGrom, Corey Kluber, Noah Syndergaard and Severino, plus reliever Blake Treinen, who got a _lot_ of work in last year. In other words, the elite of the elite. He ranks seventh since 2017 in fielding-independent pitching (2.95), which is scaled like ERA but factors out how the defense affects pitchers’ stats, and 34th by a more traditional measure, ERA (3.40)."
The Yankees Snapped Up This Offseason’s Best Pitcher


----------



## Jarlaxle

Red Sox starting rotation for 2019: Chris Sale, Rick Porcello, David Price, Nathan Eovaldi, Eduardo Rodriguez.  

And they just re-signed the World Series MVP.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> Red Sox starting rotation for 2019: Chris Sale, Rick Porcello, David Price, Nathan Eovaldi, Eduardo Rodriguez.
> 
> And they just re-signed the World Series MVP.




NYYankees about to sign Cy Young.....


----------



## TrueTT

PoliticalChic said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red Sox starting rotation for 2019: Chris Sale, Rick Porcello, David Price, Nathan Eovaldi, Eduardo Rodriguez.
> 
> And they just re-signed the World Series MVP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYYankees about to sign Cy Young.....
Click to expand...


....and lose to Boston in October once again. LOL!


----------



## PoliticalChic

TrueTT said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red Sox starting rotation for 2019: Chris Sale, Rick Porcello, David Price, Nathan Eovaldi, Eduardo Rodriguez.
> 
> And they just re-signed the World Series MVP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYYankees about to sign Cy Young.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....and lose to Boston in October once again. LOL!
Click to expand...




G-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r


----------



## Jarlaxle

How much did they pay Ellsbury to not play again?

And how much do they owe him in 2019 and 2020?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Here's what the 2019 starting rotation looks like with Happ in the picture:

*Luis Severino*
The righthander was lights-out to start the 2018 season, going 13-2 with a 1.98 ERA through July 1. But he struggled from that point on with a 6-6 record a 5.67 ERA. He also had a difficult time with the Boston Red Sox in Game 3 of the ALDS. Severino will still be counted on as the Yankees' ace in 2019.

*James Paxton*
*Masahiro Tanaka*
*J.A. Happ
CC Sabathia

*


----------



## Jarlaxle

Counting on a 36 year old starter, a fat 39 year old starter, and a starter who never topped 160 innings and hasn't gone a full season without either getting hurt or pitching his way to the minor leagues?  Wow.  That is...desperation.

And Gregorius will miss a big chunk of the 2019 season (or all of it) after Tommy John surgery.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jarlaxle said:


> Counting on a 36 year old starter, a fat 39 year old starter, and a starter who never topped 160 innings and hasn't gone a full season without either getting hurt or pitching his way to the minor leagues?  Wow.  That is...desperation.
> 
> And Gregorius will miss a big chunk of the 2019 season (or all of it) after Tommy John surgery.





Well, we did win 100 games before this improvement......


----------



## PoliticalChic

Based on today's developments, I'm having my agent demand a 13-year contract for me, here at USMB...


....and not for a penny under $331 million!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

"The Phillies have had a busy offseason, adding outfielder Andrew McCutchen, a former MVP himself, reliever David Robertson, and trading for shortstop Jean Segura and catcher J.T. Realmuto."
Superstar Bryce Harper Signs $330 Million Deal With Phillies, Reports Say


Uh-oh


----------



## Marion Morrison

PoliticalChic said:


> Based on today's developments, I'm having my agent demand a 13-year contract for me, here at USMB...
> 
> 
> ....and not for a penny under $331 million!!!!



It all makes sense now, you live in Brooklyn. I hope Jeter's house is paid for. 

Tell them to stay up there and practice.


----------



## Montrovant

PoliticalChic said:


> "The Phillies have had a busy offseason, adding outfielder Andrew McCutchen, a former MVP himself, reliever David Robertson, and trading for shortstop Jean Segura and catcher J.T. Realmuto."
> Superstar Bryce Harper Signs $330 Million Deal With Phillies, Reports Say
> 
> 
> Uh-oh





Holy crap baseball contracts.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Phillies have had a busy offseason, adding outfielder Andrew McCutchen, a former MVP himself, reliever David Robertson, and trading for shortstop Jean Segura and catcher J.T. Realmuto."
> Superstar Bryce Harper Signs $330 Million Deal With Phillies, Reports Say
> 
> 
> Uh-oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap baseball contracts.
Click to expand...




Harper???

$330 million????


Pshaw! A mere bag a shells!


I make more than that in a single afternoon spinning straw into gold!



*Gold Price Today*
*Gold Spot Price* *Spot Change*
Gold Price per Ounce $1,314.75  0.95
0.07%
Gold Price per Gram $42.27  0.03
0.07%
Gold Price per Kilo $42,270.19  30.54
0.07%
Gold Spot Price Per Ounce Today, Live & Historical Charts in USD


----------

